# Meet our raccoon and dogs!



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I currently live with my boyfriend and his family and only the rats are mine. And even then only two of the rats are mine. 
They have two dogs. One is a border collie with long curly/straight fur he is approaching 15 years of age and unfortunately doesn't have too much longer. His old age has made him crazy. All his training at any point in his life has just fallen apart. He steals food, barks at everything and asserts dominance. 
Then we have Harley, he is a puppy under a year old. He is a corgi and is pretty well trained for the most part. He will stay with you outside where as Bandit will take off running. Harley is a sweet pup but doesn't get the difference between going to the bathroom outside versus inside and will hold it til he gets back inside when he can. Its kind of ridiculous.
Then we have a baby raccoon. Her name is Jewel. My boyfriends mom raises orphan raccoons and then releases them into the wild. I am the one who feeds her formula and holy fudge she claws the crap out of my hand when I try to take the bottle away from her face so I can let air back in to it.
Honestly can't wait til she is rehabilitated for the wild which won;t be til August or September.

Then back home with my parents about 2,000 miles away are my babies. My baby girl, Ginger, who looks like a saltine cracker, toasted and everything. She is the sweetest thing and follows me everywhere. And her brother Bones who is a chocolate lab. They are both labs and are so amazing. They both followed me around the house and would sleep in my bed. I miss them so much


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

Don't the raccoons lose their foraging skill?


----------

